# My "New" Tricycle 1932 Streamline



## irene_crystal (Nov 25, 2011)

So here are a few quick pics of what the guy described as a 1932 Streamline Airflow Tricycle I just bought to restore for my coming child.... These pics are from the seller, I will post new ones when I get it in my hands.

It will need pedals, and new tires at a minimum.... Starting the hunt for them now.....


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 25, 2011)

That's going to be a nice addition to your collection.  It appears to take threaded pedals on those cranks which shouldn't be too difficult to find. The seat top is in very nice shape for it's age and even the tires don't look bad from a distance. The main frame looks a little like an Elgin and the handlebar stem a little like a Siebert. Though it could very well be a Junior Toy Co. model. From what I could find, this trike had a similar design at least until 1937. Just the seat became more streamlined in the later '30s models. Have to see if I can find the make/model name.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 26, 2011)

That's gonna be sweet when done! Looks complete! That's a blank canvas, what color you thinking?


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 26, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> That's gonna be sweet when done! Looks complete! That's a blank canvas, what color you thinking?




The guy said it looks like original paint was maroon with cream wheels and accents.. I plan to keep it that way unless something else really changes my mind when I see it.


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 26, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> That's going to be a nice addition to your collection.  It appears to take threaded pedals on those cranks which shouldn't be too difficult to find. The seat top is in very nice shape for it's age and even the tires don't look bad from a distance. The main frame looks a little like an Elgin and the handlebar stem a little like a Siebert. Though it could very well be a Junior Toy Co. model. From what I could find, this trike had a similar design at least until 1937. Just the seat became more streamlined in the later '30s models. Have to see if I can find the make/model name.
> 
> Dave




I would LOVE to know who actually made this and get details and pics of any original or restored ones to use as I restore it. If you know of any pics PLEASE send them my way or post them here.


----------



## bits n pieces (Nov 26, 2011)

*You might*

be able to scrub it lightly wit 0000 steel or a fine brass wool with wax or polishing compound. Rub lightly if you try it. . I have seen a lot of original paint come back to decent survivor on some horribly rusty bikes.


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 26, 2011)

bits n pieces said:


> be able to scrub it lightly wit 0000 steel or a fine brass wool with wax or polishing compound. Rub lightly if you try it. . I have seen a lot of original paint come back to decent survivor on some horribly rusty bikes.




I might try that when I get it in hand and see the condition of the paint in person, I've never tried to bring paint back to life before. I do plan to paint the wheels though and might have to re-paint the whole thing just because of that to make it match condition wise...


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 26, 2011)

real nice my grandsons ride my old tricycles to i want them to be enjoyed they want to be ridden


----------



## Gordon (Nov 27, 2011)

*trike*

I have the same trike buried in my garage, but the "tank" on mine is rusted through.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd be a little leery of keeping the original paint on this when it comes to a very young child. A lot of paints used back then contained lead and you might might want to consider that. Also a thorough sanding to remove any rust is probably a good idea as well.
I love the idea that your baby is getting something so lovely from the past!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 27, 2011)

irene_crystal said:


> I would LOVE to know who actually made this and get details and pics of any original or restored ones to use as I restore it. If you know of any pics PLEASE send them my way or post them here.




If you have, or know someone who has, the collector book called _Riding Toys_, there's a photo of one in someone's collection on page 191. That one is medium blue with white trim, although the photo text doesn't say whether it's original or restored as some do. There's also a Sears catalog page from 1937 showing one on page 85. I know Sears sold trikes under their Boycraft store brand back then, but the actual maker is still a mystery. The one shown in a collection doesn't have a name listed either. I guess the collector doesn't know who made it because most of the other ones from his collection have names with the photos. I'll keep digging!

Dave


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 27, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> If you have, or know someone who has, the collector book called _Riding Toys_, there's a photo of one in someone's collection on page 191. That one is medium blue with white trim, although the photo text doesn't say whether it's original or restored as some do. There's also a Sears catalog page from 1937 showing one on page 85. I know Sears sold trikes under their Boycraft store brand back then, but the actual maker is still a mystery. The one shown in a collection doesn't have a name listed either. I guess the collector doesn't know who made it because most of the other ones from his collection have names with the photos. I'll keep digging!
> 
> Dave




Sounds great! I'm going to have to try and find the book on the bay unless someone here has one......


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 27, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I'd be a little leery of keeping the original paint on this when it comes to a very young child. A lot of paints used back then contained lead and you might might want to consider that. Also a thorough sanding to remove any rust is probably a good idea as well.
> I love the idea that your baby is getting something so lovely from the past!




My thoughts exactly on why I was planning a full resto. There is no way my wife would let our kid around a rusty or lead paint tricycle.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 28, 2011)

*trike*

Years ago when I was looking for info on the one I have, I ran across this photo.


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are two new pics/ads that were sent to me from Ridingtoy (Thanks!) Looks like it is a 37 not a 32 and is missing the step at the back... Also looks like mine has an incorrect seat, but that long spring seat is super cool if you ask me!


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are all the pics I have that were sent to me...


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 28, 2011)

If you ever find a streamlined seat and decide to replace the long spring with it, I'd be happy to buy the long spring from you.

Actually, those tires don't look that bad. One of my older trikes has tires worn down to the bare center wire on all three tires. Thanks for posting the extra pics! 

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 29, 2012)

Think I finally found the manufacturer of this tricycle. Took me long enough!!!:o It appears to be a Garton Toy Co. model per the old Garton ad on this site. If you scroll down about two thirds of the page you'll see it. http://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/

Dave


----------



## irene_crystal (Oct 2, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Think I finally found the manufacturer of this tricycle. Took me long enough!!!:o It appears to be a Garton Toy Co. model per the old Garton ad on this site. If you scroll down about two thirds of the page you'll see it. http://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/
> 
> Dave




Thanks a ton for thinking of me! That's great! I have had a ton of other stuff on my plate right now so haven't been to the CABE in too long.....


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope that link worked. For some reason, when I went back to the site the ad is on I had a different URL show up. Here's the one I got this time: http://dorsetfinds.wordpress.com/2011/04/15/commander-in-chief-tricycle-ca-1940s/

Looks like either link gets you there, but this last one has less photos on it.

Dave


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 5, 2012)

that's a great looking tricycle i kinda like it just as it is would be nice if you could just clean it up and keep it like it is and look for a nice old clean 1960's trike for your new child just a thought..........


----------



## irene_crystal (Mar 29, 2013)

*Restore or not....*

So my daughter is taking steps now at 9 months and will be fast approaching the time I need to restore this tricycle or decide to let someone else keep it as original... I still have my Mercury sitting in pieces in the garage and not sure when I will ever get to it... Just curious if anyone cannot live without this one to keep it as original paint and wanted to PM or email me an offer and if not then I will just go ahead and paint over it and try my hand at a restoration.... Thanks


----------



## El Roth (Mar 30, 2013)

Pictures? Sounds like s cool tricycle


----------



## El Roth (Mar 30, 2013)

Oops..my bad..thought this was first page


----------



## irene_crystal (May 29, 2015)

So have decided I just work WAY too much to ever get to this restoration let alone the 1937 Mercury bicycle I have in parts so curious if anyone here would be interested in quoting a restoration for me through PM? I am in Az but will ship wherever if you include that in your restoration quote. Thanks!


----------



## Joseph M. Ortiz (Mar 31, 2016)

Looking awesome!!!


----------

